# Training bettas to do tricks!



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I ran across this website that trains fish to do tricks. 

http://www.fish-school.com/

I think it would be kind of fun to do with bettas, but don't really want to spend $30 on the training kit. Any ideas how to make some of these? Particularly the soccer trick, because I play soccer! 

http://r2fishschool.com/r2-fish-school-p-2.html


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL!! That looks so cool!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I found a little bit of a cheaper game. We have a laser toy for our cats, and my bettas LOVE to chase it around their tanks! It's pretty entertaining


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Mine love lasers too!!! I've taught a fish to jump through a hoop before. LOL I loved my boy jello...


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

did you make the hoop, doggyhog? by the way, i love the guy in your avatar!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. I was from a toy I had when I was younger. A little doll sized plastic hula hoop. haha. 

Oh and thanks.. That's Mikko. He unfortunately passed away awhile ago..


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry  i think i'll look around and see if i can find anything.


----------

